

3D printer made of Legos that prints with Legos - ph0rque
http://blog.makerbot.com/2010/10/18/mindblown-a-lego-printing-makerbot-meet-makerlegobot/

======
ph0rque
Cool, now they just need to miniaturize it 10^9-fold and we'll have our
molecular nanotech.

------
gexla
What would be cool is if the 3D printer made of legos could print another 3D
printer made of legos. Turtles (er, legos) all the way down!

